# masqed crusader app



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I've asked this in speed threads even and been ignored. Is anyone else using this app? It didn't do anything for my overall speed test but my browsing speed definitely jumped way up, that or it's the voices telling me it's faster. In fact I think it works so good I created an entire thread just to get everyone's opinion. 5 bucks is kinda outrageous but there's a 15 day trial version which mine is set to expire in about a week so I need your guys input on this. Does it work or am I Crazy?


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

Problem with masqed crusader is the DNS server settings mess with the mobile hotspot. Even after uninstalling it, I needed to reset my phone so the hotspot hack could work again.


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

i've read that about mobile hotspot but u can disable it if you want to... and no, terryrook they aren't voices telling you this...i came across this app with no hope and it truly does speed up browsing because besides dns going through google (under the assumption verizon's are crap) it also caches pages....(i think i remember reading that) Either way it helps out alot but you are correct to say it won't help download/upload speeds...for $5 i went ahead and purchased it...


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

i've also downloaded the Motorola Razr Browser App which benchmarks much faster because it is a newer version...unless you want to deodex the .apk file, just decompress any rom .zip you are using throw in the applications and replace the browser in that rom and reflash it....i just wiped cache when i did it the other day...


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

crashercarlton said:


> i've also downloaded the Motorola Razr Browser App which benchmarks much faster because it is a newer version...unless you want to deodex the .apk file, just decompress any rom .zip you are using throw in the applications and replace the browser in that rom and reflash it....i just wiped cache when i did it the other day...


Hell ya, thanks for the heads up and the razr tip. I'll do It.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

i have fios at my house and a 4g aircard at work, it can break my hotspot anytime it wants (that didn't come out right, for the record I like fat chicks but my wife is skinny and pretty) anyways, anyone else use this app? Anyone fell like trying it and reporting back? Faster browsing speeds...hmmmm? Any takers?


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

terryrook said:


> it can break my hotspot anytime it wants


That's what she said lol I tried it and it did seem more responsive but not enough to tell about. I might try it on my tablet considering that's what I use for intensive browsing. I'm assuming they use the same google dns right?


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

eckdawg5 said:


> That's what she said lol I tried it and it did seem more responsive but not enough to tell about. I might try it on my tablet considering that's what I use for intensive browsing. I'm assuming they use the same google dns right?


I think what you are really gonna notice is a bit quicker response time and load time when your connection isn't the greatest say on 3g and what not...because in the town i work i have 3g all the time but at home i'm on alltell 3g which blows...but now its much quicker and i really couldn't believe it...but no downloads are not quicker but the caching really helps...with that said even faster load times it will take ics to take full advantage of dual cores and a new browser app such as the razr's which as of now you can put on the Bionic


----------

